# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Проблема с запуском

## Alexander8888

Здравствуйте. При запуске Windows 10 вылетает синий экран, а после перегрузки вылетает ошибка 0xc0000001. При попытке восстановления пишет что проблема написана в SrtTrail.txt. Загрузился с помощью Windows PE, открыл файл, "поврежден важный для загрузки файл \boot\resources\custom\bootres.dll". Перешёл по данному пути, а файл вообще отсутствует. Казалось бы можно просто скачать dll файл и всё, но в папку копировать ничего нельзя, нет прав. Пробовал sfc/scannow, но пишет "Защита ресурсов Windows не может выполнить запрошенную операцию. Какие у меня есть ещё варианты, кроме как переустановки Windows?

----------


## AlikUsept

Очень ценная штука

----------


## DonaldFrank

Просто снесите и переустановите систему, проще и полезнее, и не надо будет возиться!

----------


## Xvoros

А у меня на Виндовс7 при включении комп не загружается, приходится F1 нажимать.

----------


## tamalex

Батарейку поменять надо.

----------

